# Juve - Inter: 3 aprile 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match

Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 20:45 del 3 aprile 2022

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

Inutile girarci attorno, gran parte del nostro destino gira in questa partita.


----------



## Rudi84 (28 Marzo 2022)

Ma è normale che laureato era positivo lunedi e ieri era già guarito?


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Forza meteorite


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...



un bel pareggio dai e stappiamo.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Marzo 2022)

Spero che l'Inter non vinca, ma ovviamente non farò MAI il tifo per quelli la.


----------



## iceman. (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Forza Juve senza se e senza ma, questi schifosi nerazzurri devono giocarsi il quarto posto.


----------



## Solo (28 Marzo 2022)

Ipotizzando che il Milan batta il Bologna io la vedo così:

- Vittoria Inter - > Juve fuori dalla corsa scudetto
- Vittoria Juve - > Inter quasi fuori e Juve che diventerebbe l'antagonista principale 
- Pareggio - > Juve praticamente fuori, Inter ancora in corsa, ma strada molto in salita


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Marzo 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Forza Juve senza se e senza ma, questi schifosi nerazzurri devono giocarsi il quarto posto.


E' impossibile mettere il like a un post con scritto "Forza Juve" , ma sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Qualunque risultato ci sarà, non esulterò fino a quando il Milan non vincerà contro il Bologna (cosa obbligatoria per noi)


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Pareggio unica via. Qualsiasi vittoria di una delle due sarebbe più pericolosa del pari.


----------



## Stex (28 Marzo 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che laureato era positivo lunedi e ieri era già guarito?


 in italia tutti fanno quello che vogliono.
tipo io che son positivo da giovedi, ho il tampone giovedi. e fino alle 0000 di giovedi non posso muovermi da casa anche se negativo...

sto qua tampone lunedi. domenica gia a lavorare... quando al massimo dovrebbe essere stato sul luogo di lavoro il martedi. fa pensare che non sia mai stato positivo.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Pareggio unica via. Qualsiasi vittoria di una delle due sarebbe più pericolosa del pari.


Pareggio e rotule sgretolate


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci attorno, gran parte del nostro destino gira in questa partita.


Se dovesse fermarsi pure il Napoli, in caso di una nostra vittoria potrebbe aprirsi un varco importante...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Marzo 2022)

da scongiurare vittoria delle melme, chiaramente un pareggio sarebbe l'ideale


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...



Tifo per il meteorite ovviamente


----------



## cris (28 Marzo 2022)

X

E non sottvalutare il bologna


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Tifo per un pari.


----------



## CS10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ipotizzando che il Milan batta il Bologna io la vedo così:
> 
> - Vittoria Inter - > Juve fuori dalla corsa scudetto
> - Vittoria Juve - > Inter quasi fuori e Juve che diventerebbe l'antagonista principale
> - Pareggio - > Juve praticamente fuori, Inter ancora in corsa, ma strada molto in salita


Se battiamo il Bologna andiamo a 69
- Se vince la Juve va a 62 l'inter potenzialmente è a 63 (con vittoria nel recupero di Bologna) 
- Con un pareggio Juve a 60 e inter potenzialmente a 64
Ergo questa partita sarà decisiva solo per la Juve che se perde o pareggia rimarrà a 9/10 punti da noi


----------



## Solo (28 Marzo 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Se battiamo il Bologna andiamo a 69
> - Se vince la Juve va a 62 l'inter potenzialmente è a 63 (con vittoria nel recupero di Bologna)
> - Con un pareggio Juve a 60 e inter potenzialmente a 64
> Ergo questa partita sarà decisiva solo per la Juve che se perde o pareggia rimarrà a 9/10 punti da noi


Beh, io considero anche il calendario e l'impatto psicologico. Se i gobbi vincono non solo hanno il calendario nettamente migliore di tutti, ma l'Inter rischia lo psicodramma. Per questo in caso di vittoria Juve secondo me loro sarebbero più pericolosi dell'Inter.


----------



## Roger84 (28 Marzo 2022)

Io ovviamente spero che perda l'Inter anche perché in caso di una nostra vittoria, andrebbero forse definitivamente a terra dal punto di vista psicologico e nn vedo Inzaghi tirare su la baracca! Ovviamente anche un pari andrebbe bene.... giornata di campionato fondamentale per la vittoria dello scudetto!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Marzo 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> in italia tutti fanno quello che vogliono.
> tipo io che son positivo da giovedi, ho il tampone giovedi. e fino alle 0000 di giovedi non posso muovermi da casa anche se negativo...
> 
> sto qua tampone lunedi. domenica gia a lavorare... quando al massimo dovrebbe essere stato sul luogo di lavoro il martedi. fa pensare che non sia mai stato positivo.


tampone fake di laureato, lo sanno anche i sassi. Meraviglioso paese l'italia


----------



## Gamma (28 Marzo 2022)

L'X sarebbe la soluzione migliore per noi, per allungare(ipoteticamente) di 2 punti su entrambe, così da allontanare la Juventus dallo scudetti quasi definitivamente e prendere le distanze anche dall'Inter, che moralmente continuerà il suo periodo no.

Dobbiamo ricordare che entrambe avranno un percorso più semplice del nostro verso la fine, quindi vanno accumulati quanti più punti possibili nei loro confronti. Anche nei confronti del Napoli, che se la vedrà con l'Atalanta senza Osimhen e Rrahmani.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Marzo 2022)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Io ovviamente spero che perda l'Inter anche perché in caso di una nostra vittoria, andrebbero forse definitivamente a terra dal punto di vista psicologico e nn vedo Inzaghi tirare su la baracca! Ovviamente anche un pari andrebbe bene.... giornata di campionato fondamentale per la vittoria dello scudetto!


Si,mi tocca dirlo. Una vittoria gobba li taglierebbe fuori dai giochi,ci spero. Anche se odio troppo i gobbi,l'odio che ho avuto per i malnati in questi 2 anni ha superato tutto. Tra tamponi fake,stipendi non pagati,giocatori non pagati. troppe schifezze fatte alla luce del sole. Non li reggo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Si,mi tocca dirlo. Una vittoria gobba li taglierebbe fuori dai giochi,ci spero. Anche se odio troppo i gobbi,l'odio che ho avuto per i malnati in questi 2 anni ha superato tutto. Tra tamponi fake,stipendi non pagati,giocatori non pagati. troppe schifezze fatte alla luce del sole. Non li reggo.



Una vittoria gobba, per me, non taglierebbe ancora fuori l’Inter dalla lotta scudetto mentre darebbe coraggio alla Juve perciò spero in un pari magari con qualche cartellino rosso per rissa finale.


----------



## Stex (28 Marzo 2022)

ci vuole la X


----------



## ROQ (28 Marzo 2022)

ma non possono perdere entrambe?


----------



## RickyKaka22 (28 Marzo 2022)

La curva dell'Inter non andrà a Torino come mai?


----------



## Kayl (28 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> L'X sarebbe la soluzione migliore per noi, per allungare(ipoteticamente) di 2 punti su entrambe, così da allontanare la Juventus dallo scudetti quasi definitivamente e prendere le distanze anche dall'Inter, che moralmente continuerà il suo periodo no.
> 
> Dobbiamo ricordare che entrambe avranno un percorso più semplice del nostro verso la fine, quindi vanno accumulati quanti più punti possibili nei loro confronti. Anche nei confronti del Napoli, che se la vedrà con l'Atalanta senza Osimhen e Rrahmani.


Il Napoli ha pure diffidati Koulibaly e Anguissa, se con l’Atalanta si fa aggressiva poi hanno la Fiorentina…


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Marzo 2022)

Poco da fare. Era impossibile il pareggio. Complimenti a …


----------



## Gamma (28 Marzo 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Poco da fare. Era impossibile il pareggio. Complimenti a …



complimenti a entrambe, sono riuscite a vincere tutte e due, clamoroso.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Marzo 2022)

Per me nell’ordine

virus  e attacchi di dissenteria 
Rotule sgretolate 
Meteorite 
Risse varie
Ammonizioni ed espulsioni 
Lancio di motorini 
Cavallette e fatte tenebre
Zombi e/o alieni che rapiscano i 22 in campo per esperimenti su Plutone 
1:1


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Marzo 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che laureato era positivo lunedi e ieri era già guarito?


Avevi dubbi?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Ascoli-Pisa.


La vendetta di un tifoso del lanciano.


----------



## IDRIVE (28 Marzo 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che laureato era positivo lunedi e ieri era già guarito?


Quando c'è di mezzo l'Inter, sì.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Marzo 2022)

Unico risultato gradito il pareggio.
Se la Juve la vince, il sistema la farà vincere ad ogni costo.


----------



## davoreb (29 Marzo 2022)

Diciamo che qualsiasi risultato ha dei lati favorevoli basta che vinciamo.


----------



## Rickrossonero (29 Marzo 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Diciamo che qualsiasi risultato ha dei lati favorevoli basta che vinciamo.


La vittoria dell'Inter sarebbe pericolosa


----------



## sunburn (29 Marzo 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> La vittoria dell'Inter sarebbe pericolosa


Secondo me la vittoria dell'Inter è il peggiore dei risultati. Già se vincessimo col Bologna, continueremmo solo a -3 e col calendario che abbiamo non riusciamo a tenerli.
Se poi dovessimo toppare col Bologna, che non è così impossibile visto che spesso in queste partite abbiamo steccato...


----------



## kekkopot (30 Marzo 2022)

Sono pazzo a volere la vittoria dei ladri? è vero che adesso sono in stato di grazia (e hanno sempre il fattore arbitri a loro favore) ma non li vedo possibili vincitori dello scudetto.
Se dovesse vincere l'Inter spero quantomeno che i ladri vengano sbattuti fuori dalla CL (anche se l'Atalanta non sembra quella degli anni passati per poterli impensierire).


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Marzo 2022)

Un bel meteorite mentre ascoli-pisa è in corso.


----------



## unbreakable (30 Marzo 2022)

secondo me vincono i gobbacci..hanno un cammino simile a quello del barca..partiti male e grande rimonta in campionato
poi l'inda andrà anche senza tifosi..


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ipotizzando che il Milan batta il Bologna io la vedo così:
> 
> - Vittoria Inter - > Juve fuori dalla corsa scudetto
> - Vittoria Juve - > Inter quasi fuori e Juve che diventerebbe l'antagonista principale
> - Pareggio - > Juve praticamente fuori, Inter ancora in corsa, ma strada molto in salita


Perdonami,in caso di vittoria dei vermi,perche' l'inter sarebbe fuori dai giochi?Ti ricordo che hanno una partita in meno e vincendola tornerebbero davanti ai gobbi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Marzo 2022)

Quanto odio sta partita, sono sempre indeciso tra meteorite o tsunami.


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perdonami,in caso di vittoria dei vermi,perche' l'inter sarebbe fuori dai giochi?Ti ricordo che hanno una partita in meno e vincendola tornerebbero davanti ai gobbi.


Se perdono a Torino c'è il sorpasso gobbo e diventano quarti (seppur con una partita in meno). Secondo me partirebbe uno psicodramma alla pinetina.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se perdono a Torino c'è il sorpasso gobbo e diventano quarti (seppur con una partita in meno). Secondo me partirebbe uno psicodramma alla pinetina.


Ah ok,se punti al contraccolpo piscologico ci sta il tuo discorso,ma preferisco giocarmela con loro anziche' con i vermi-maiali torinesi,perche' se nelle ultime cinque giornate i gobbi ci stanno attaccati al culo puoi scordarti lo scudetto,come storia insegna.


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ah ok,se punti al contraccolpo piscologico ci sta il tuo discorso,ma preferisco giocarmela con loro anziche' con i vermi-maiali torinesi,perche' se nelle ultime cinque giornate i gobbi ci stanno attaccati al culo puoi scordarti lo scudetto,come storia insegna.


Anche io. Infatti è anche per quello che dico che in caso di vittoria i gobbi diventerebbero l'avversario principale. 

Non a caso io tifo per il pareggio.


----------



## Rickrossonero (30 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me la vittoria dell'Inter è il peggiore dei risultati. Già se vincessimo col Bologna, continueremmo solo a -3 e col calendario che abbiamo non riusciamo a tenerli.
> Se poi dovessimo toppare col Bologna, che non è così impossibile visto che spesso in queste partite abbiamo steccato...


Si concordo e ho paura che vincano,vedo lo stesso clima che c'era nei nostri confronti prima del derby di febbraio.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A post sosta. Juve - Inter si gioca domenica 3 aprile 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino. Recuperati Vlahovic e Lautaro, che saranno del match
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Inter in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Come sempre tifo per rissa in campo, espulsioni e squalifiche multiple per entrambe le squadre.
Dopo l'eliminazione della Nazionale, e il probabile nervosismo che ne è conseguito, oltre all'alta posta in palio in un momento decisivo della stagione, forse questa è la volta buona per trasformare lo stadium in un Fight Club.


----------



## Roger84 (2 Aprile 2022)

l'Inter deve perdere e continuerebbero la striscia con 7punti in 8 partite, si farebbero superare persino dalla Juve e noi potremmo allungare a 2partite il vantaggio! Poi a livello psicologico Inzaghi molto difficilmente li tirerebbero su...insomma avere l'Inter a minimo 6punti effettivi e la Juve a 7 sarebbe fantastico a mio parere!


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

*Ufficiali*​*(4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Locatelli, Rabiot; Cuadrado, Dybala, Morata; Vlahovic. Allenatore: Allegri.
*
*(3-5-2): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. Allenatore: Inzaghi.*


----------



## meteoras1982 (3 Aprile 2022)

Non so ma sento che vince la Rube stasera.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Aprile 2022)

La turca è stata fatta fuori o è squalificato?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali*​*(4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Locatelli, Rabiot; Cuadrado, Dybala, Morata; Vlahovic. Allenatore: Allegri.*
> 
> *(3-5-2): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. Allenatore: Inzaghi.*


Partita fondamentale per il destino del campionato.
Curioso di vedere che hanno organizzato quei mattacchioni del sistema anche se , non lo nego, la vittoria del Napoli mi ha parzialmente rovinato la domenica.
Speravo di allungare e invece sono attaccati alle palle...
Pesano come un macigno il fuorigioco geografico di giroud all'andata e il gol mangiato da Saele al ritorno.
Ma tant'è ...
Se vogliamo vincere dobbiamo fare l'impresa .
Contro tutti e tutto .
Siamo soli.
Belli , puliti, fuori dal sistema ma soli.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali*​*(4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Locatelli, Rabiot; Cuadrado, Dybala, Morata; Vlahovic. Allenatore: Allegri.
> *
> *(3-5-2): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. Allenatore: Inzaghi.*



Un bel pareggio, e se vinciamo domani ce la dobbiamo giocare solo con il Napoli.


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

La vittoria del Napoli mi ha già rovinato la serata, a questo punto immagino ci sarà una vittoria netta di una delle due con pieno rilancio nella corsa scudetto...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Aprile 2022)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> l'Inter deve perdere e continuerebbero la striscia con 7punti in 8 partite, si farebbero superare persino dalla Juve e noi potremmo allungare a 2partite il vantaggio! Poi a livello psicologico Inzaghi molto difficilmente li tirerebbero su...insomma avere l'Inter a minimo 6punti effettivi e la Juve a 7 sarebbe fantastico a mio parere!


ecco perché non accadrà mai. Troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

L'unica cosa sicura è che sarà una partita brutta. 
Allegri, in tal senso, è una garanzia.


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2022)

X 
X
X
X


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

E vai di propaganda.

Questa forse anche LGBTXFDFRYG


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma cominciano o no? Eddai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E vai di propaganda.
> 
> Questa forse anche LGBTXFDFRYG



Scenografia super lesbica, mi aspettavo la slinguazzata.


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Pardo è già ciucco e non hanno manco fischiato l'inizio...


----------



## gabri65 (3 Aprile 2022)

Purtroppo anche stasera gli osservatori astronomici non rilevano nessun bolide celeste a distanza di impatto utile dal Cesso Stadium.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scenografia super lesbica, mi aspettavo la slinguazzata.


Non sarebbe stato male eh


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Partito benissimo Lautaro


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Handanovic ahahhahaha


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Ahahahhahahahah ma Handanovic?!


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Aprile 2022)

Handanovic ha fatto una Donnarummata


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

handanovic in downgrade clamoroso, rinnovo affrettato...è ora che trovino un portiere
forse donnarumma servirebbe più ai cugini che ai gobbi...


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

partita forte la Juventus


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

I gobbi stanno cercando di ammazzarli, ci credono eccome allo scudetto sti ladri mafiosi.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Per ora divertente e sorprendente aggressività bianconera. Vediamo quanto durano i gobbi


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Che somaro Innamorata.

I gobbi sbagliano troppo. Tra un pò lo prendono


----------



## kekkopot (3 Aprile 2022)

Rabiot ammonito al 15esimo è una brutta botta per i ladri (e anche una situazione anomala. Di solito è l'avversario con il mediano ammonito al 15esimo)


----------



## LukeLike (3 Aprile 2022)

L'Inter non ci sta capendo niente...


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> L'Inter non ci sta capendo niente...


Non riescono a tenere il pallone per più di 3 secondi/2 passaggi.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

per ora la partita che volevo io, 0-0 nervosissimo. 
daje menatevi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2022)

Lautaro, diffidato, ovviamente niente per un intervento del genere


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Lautaro non finisce la partita.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Chiellini stai zitto


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lautaro, diffidato, ovviamente niente per un intervento del genere


A questo giro Lautaro non poteva scomparire mentre uno gli scivola addosso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2022)

Sempre piu convinto che l'Inter sia una squadra in lotta sopratutto per le non-ammonizioni sui interventi duri.
In ogni partita che vedo menano di brutto con pochissime ammonizioni.


----------



## livestrong (3 Aprile 2022)

Che cesso chalanoglu


----------



## meteoras1982 (3 Aprile 2022)

Che mer...... sto Locacesso.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Se le danno, eh!


----------



## Gekyn (3 Aprile 2022)

Gli arbitri stanno andando in tilt, non sanno come comportarsi, se avvantaggiare L una o L altra squadra....


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Somari!


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2022)

gli "anticalcio" giocano molto bene finora


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

L’Inter rischia molto.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

bella giocata di bastoni...il futuro italiano è suo


----------



## meteoras1982 (3 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gli "anticalcio" giocano molto bene finora



Beh molto bene mò non esageriamo eh!!


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2022)

I ladri sono proprio scarsi. Tenuti lì solo dal sistema. L'Inde (e in particolare Limone) involuta alle prime difficoltà al momento sta buttando via il campionato.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

che ha salvato l'olandese, salvataggio assurdo in spaccata


----------



## Kayl (3 Aprile 2022)

11 tiri a 1 per la Juve in 35 minuti.


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Skriniar per ora si sta inchiappettando Vlahovic alla grande.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Pestone in area chiaro


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

è a rischio rigore, gli schiaccia il piede


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2022)

ma no........................................... dai non c'è niente


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Ahahahahhahahaha rigore


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Nati male, con la camicia.


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Mah... 

Io lo metterei nella categoria "rigorino". Per me ste robe non andrebbero fischiate.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Che rigore scandaloso


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Siiiiiiii


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Ahahahahahah

Il cornuto ahahhahahaha


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Ahahahahahahahhahahaahhaahahahahhaha


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2022)

ahahahahahahahaha godo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Cornuto e mazziato


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Ahahaha bellissimo. Se godo


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Aveva tirato un rigore di emme comunque ahahahhaa


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma dov'è il fallo???


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

che ladrate ragazzi


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2022)

Spiaze per PIPPANOGHLU.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Ah ah ah autogol, ma la ***** ha sbagliato


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Bellissimo. 0 a 0 e si menano. Quanto lo vorrei.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Aprile 2022)

Laturcahahahahahahahah


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Aprile 2022)

Dal Var: "Prende la palla" (Cit.) Vero, Inzaghi? Cmq Chala l'infame ha tirato un rigore da stagnaro. Ora nervi a fior di pelle per tutti, bene bene... spero in cartellini a iosa nella ripresa.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

perchè non è goal ?
cosa ha fischiato ?


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Scusate ma di nuovo Var ??! Ma le decisioni di campo?? L’arbitro non conta più??


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Bellissimo. 0 a 0 e si menano. Quanto lo vorrei.


Il top sarebbe 1 a 1 con autogol della Turca e di Vlahovic.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

E dategli sto gol che se Inzaghi parte a piangere finiamo sommersi


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Fa ribattere il rigore ahhahahahahahahahahahhahahhahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

Scontro tra mafie...


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

guarda chiellini che non gli sembra vero un rigore al var in una gara da scudetto


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Ripetere il rigore è una paraculata perché non sapeva più cosa fischiare...


----------



## Devil man (3 Aprile 2022)

Wow


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

I giocatori entrati in area salvano la situazione agli arbitri


----------



## Devil man (3 Aprile 2022)

Pensate se cacanogulu lo sbaglia ancora


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Inguardabili.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2022)

Ripeto, glielo dessero d'ufficio e si gioca per il 2° posto.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Aprile 2022)

Che delirio


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma sparatevi tuti!


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

comunque marelli su DAZN è ubriaco, che c'entra il tocco del turco ?
non è palo o traversa ma respinta del portiere, la può toccare tranquillamente


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2022)

Il gol sulla ribattuta era regolarissimo. Ci sta l'1-0.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2022)

compensa nel 2o tempo dai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2022)

L'Inter di Marotta é la nuova Juve. Aiuti arbitrali ogni maledetta partita. Dubbio? Pro Inter.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma Acciuga? ahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

La Juve ladrata con doppio rigore al Conad è qualcosa fuori dalle leggi matematiche dell'universo.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

guardatelo che chiede scusa ai tifosi ahahahahah

l'ha tirato tipo quello con il rio ave...


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Comunque vergognoso. L’Inter non ha fatto un tiro in porta. Pazzesco come il Napoli


----------



## Goro (3 Aprile 2022)

E' una gara a chi è più ladro, il sistema sta andando in tilt


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2022)

Che vergogna


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il gol sulla ribattuta era regolarissimo. Ci sta l'1-0.



Vero...cmq un circo


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo arrivi la compensazione ai gobbi nel secondo tempo. Ci serve un bel pareggio qua.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Rigore ridicolo per l'inter. 
Quello del toro però non lo hanno visto e non lo hanno richiamato al var.


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Aprile 2022)

Hanno più xulo che anima


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

C’era quasi comunque. Se non faceva quel mezzo saltello a sinistra glielo parava


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Aprile 2022)

Figura barbina dell'arbitro. A mio parere era già gol sul primo rigore. È entrato de ligt prima ma ha fatto gol nella sua porta...boh


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Manovic è un pericolo pubblico


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Juve ladrata con doppio rigore al Conad è qualcosa fuori dalle leggi matematiche dell'universo.


L'arbitro ha già la valigetta pronta con contanti e passaporti falsi per espatriare a fine partita.


----------



## Mika (3 Aprile 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> E' una gara a chi è più ladro, il sistema sta andando in tilt


Piuttosto che rischiare di farlo vincere a noi, rubano alla Juventus perché sono sicuri che non ce la fa a fare il filotto. E noi qui ancora stiamo a sperare al tricolore. Pensiamo a vincere domani e mettere in cassaforte la qualificazione in CL se no ci roviniamo il fegato.


----------



## Goro (3 Aprile 2022)

De Ligt che passa davanti a 2 cm dall'arbitro con lui che ha finta di nulla


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Skriniar molto sopra le righe, eh!


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2022)

Questi sono solo gobbi mancati sotto quel ciclope


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

Comunque calma, non finisce così questa partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma Acciuga? ahahahahahhahahaha


Versione WWE.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Aprile 2022)

ad inizio secondo tempo chi faranno cantare per stemperare la tensione


----------



## Swaitak (3 Aprile 2022)

è l'ora che la Juve tuteli il pareggino


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Skriniar molto sopra le righe, eh!


Come sempre. Ma fanno sempre finta di niente


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma vanno dritti fino al 90esimo?


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque vergognoso. L’Inter non ha fatto un tiro in porta. Pazzesco come il Napoli


non li faranno vincere...vado a svenarmi sull'1X


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque calma, non finisce così questa partita.



Di buono c'è che Agnello e Mocho Vileda Nedved potrebbero scendere negli spogliatoi a fine primo tempo. Magari si portano dietro pure quel cocainomane di Lapo, se non è impegnato in qualche festino


----------



## folletto (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma qual’è la Rube?
Ma quando arriva il meteorite?


----------



## Goro (3 Aprile 2022)

Sempre l'arbitro aveva fischiato punizione per la Juve 

Tutto ciò è bellissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Skriniar molto sopra le righe, eh!


Lo ripeto: Al Inter é permesso tutto.

Quando vedo come giocano normalmente (e anche oggi) Lautaro, Brozovic, Skriniar o Vidal senza essere espulsi e poi vedo le ammonizioni di Tonali al primo fallo é impossibile non pensare male. L'Inter ha la licenza per menare.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Sto provando un profondo senso di nausea.
Oggi non ha visto palla il var?
Schifosi.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma qual’è la Rube?
> Ma quando arriva il meteorite?


Infatti qui mi stanno minando le certezze.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma qual’è la Rube?
> Ma quando arriva il meteorite?


Giusto quello mi potrebbe conciliare col calcio .
Madonna che schifo.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2022)

Se dopo il Napoli vincessero anche questi sarebbe il disastro totale.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma che rigore poi. Ora non fanno più la conta dei rigorini sti ladri. Sono peggio dei gobbi perché finti onesti.


----------



## kipstar (3 Aprile 2022)

se vincono stasera vincono lo scudetto.....


imho.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Vedi il rigore su Belotti , vedi quello di oggi e poi ti fai due domande .
Grazie Macedonia.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Io lo dico da due anni che l'inter ha tutele assurde!!!!!
Ma ad ogni livello.


----------



## folletto (3 Aprile 2022)

Ladri 1 e Ladri 2, Clan mafioso Torino e Clan mafioso milano, si spartiranno scudetti da qui all’eternità


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Due squadre vergognose.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ladri 1 e Ladri 2, Clan mafioso Torino e Clan mafioso milano, si spartiranno scudetti da qui all’eternità


Tanto tra banco, sopra il banco e sottobanco se li contano tutti e due i clubs.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

avete visto che ha fatto allegri ???
mai visto così rabbioso.

la vena della gola esplosa e la giacca buttata via davanti al quarto uomo

vado a cercare il meme assolutamente su twitter


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Comunque Var scandaloso. Non doveva intervenire


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma sto step on foot funziona solo a comodo?


----------



## davidelynch (3 Aprile 2022)

Sono anni che questi hanno preso il posto dei gobbi, ormai non mi stupisco neanche.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Niedvieddd sarà nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da due anni che l'inter ha tutele assurde!!!!!
> Ma ad ogni livello.


al var non si valuta l'intensità, basta che poggi il piede sull'altro ed è rigore
è stato furbo l'interista a gridare come se l'avesse pestato un pachiderma

poi ci sta il seguito secondo me...


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Sto turno rischia di essere una mannaia per noi


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Prevedo un secondo tempo con cartellini rossi


----------



## davidelynch (3 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque Var scandaloso. Non doveva intervenire


Quello accade solo quando giochiamo noi, stranamente.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> al var non si valuta l'intensità, basta che poggi il piede sull'altro ed è rigore
> è stato furbo l'interista a gridare come se l'avesse pestato un pachiderma


Il punto è che l’arbitro era lì. A che serve allora? Non sono decisioni di campo? Soprattutto considerando che c’erano tre giocatori della Juventus e Dumfries andava fuori area


----------



## Goro (3 Aprile 2022)

Gli juventini che gridano al furto, quando se il rigore non fosse stato ribattuto sarebbe stato comunque da convalidare l'autorete


----------



## Mika (3 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sto turno rischia di essere una mannaia per noi


Non ci ho mai creduto allo scudetto, da quando ci hanno tolto 6 punti... penso più a blindare la qualificazione in CL. Domani dobbiamo vincere per andarci.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2022)

Domanda seria: A quando risale l'ultimo rigore ripetuto perche un giocatore é entrato prima in area? Ne c'era un altro in stagione?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> al var non si valuta l'intensità, basta che poggi il piede sull'altro ed è rigore
> è stato furbo l'interista a gridare come se l'avesse pestato un pachiderma
> 
> poi ci sta il seguito secondo me...


Dai koulibaly ha sfasciato una gamba a Giroud con sto step on foot e non lha nemmeno ammonito.
A me pare la chiamata jolly per indirizzare le partite , tipo kessie espulso in Champions.

Nel derby abbiamo subito un sacco di pestoni e non ho visto un giallo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2022)

Il Var è la pagliacciata più colossale della storia del calcio.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dai koulibaly ha sfasciato una gamba a Giroud con sto step on foot e non lha nemmeno ammonito.
> A me pare la chiamata jolly per indirizzare le partite , tipo kessie espulso in Champions.


sono d'accordo ma una volta che ti chiamano è deciso...il potere è quello in cabina var


----------



## Mika (3 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Var è la pagliacciata più colossale della storia del calcio.


In Italia


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo ma una volta che ti chiamano è deciso...il potere è quello in cabina var


Appunto, sicari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma Acciuga? ahahahahahhahahaha


non ci crede allo scudetto....... no no.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Var è la pagliacciata più colossale della storia del calcio.


Infatti i mondiali li giocano gli altri. 
Noi facciamo wrestling, mica calcio. 
Tutto finto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma voi dopo oggi ancora veramente credete che ci lascerebbero vincere lo scudetto?


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Gli juventini che gridano al furto, quando se il rigore non fosse stato ribattuto sarebbe stato comunque da convalidare l'autorete


poi perchè ha fischiato l'arbitro sulla respinta ?
pensava fallo sul portiere o su un difensore in scivolata del turco ?
se avesse sbagliato la seconda volta non oso immaginare le polemiche...


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: A quando risale l'ultimo rigore ripetuto perche un giocatore é entrato prima in area? Ne c'era un altro in stagione?


L’hanno ribattuto per rimediare alla stupidaggine dell’auto gol annullato


----------



## darden (3 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: A quando risale l'ultimo rigore ripetuto perche un giocatore é entrato prima in area? Ne c'era un altro in stagione?


Ieri per il Torino, ma il metro di giustizia sui rigori è veramente incoerente

Sopra Napoli Atalanta, sotto Salernitana Torino.. palesemente due decisioni completamente diverse. Su questo che dovrebbe essere chiaro come il fuorigioco e deciso in modo coerente sempre dal VAR...


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Aprile 2022)

Come dissi mesi e mesi fa: se l'Inter non vince lo scudetto fallisce, il sistema non puo permettersi una A senza l'Inter.
Glielo daranno in ogni modo


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Aprile 2022)

Marelli sostiene che il gol andava convalidato senza ripetete il rigore mi sembra corretto. Arbitro sbaglia tre volte non vede il rigore poi lo da vedendo il var e forse non avrebbe dovuto e fa ripetere un rigore buono.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

L'arbitro in vistosa difficoltà .
Un carabiniere che non sa chi arrestare tra due ladri.
Ma annulla la gara e-2 in classifica per entrambe.


----------



## Goro (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> poi perchè ha fischiato l'arbitro sulla respinta ?
> pensava fallo sul portiere o su un difensore in scivolata del turco ?
> se avesse sbagliato la seconda volta non oso immaginare le polemiche...


Sto morendo dal ridere, Irrati sta favorendo la Juve mentre il Var l'Inter 

Irrati dà l'angolo, il VAR lo richiama per il rigore;
Irrati gli passa davanti De Ligt e fa finta di niente;
poi segna comunque l'Inter su ribattuta, fischia punizione per la Juve;
il VAR lo richiama per non si sa cosa e lui invece di convalidare il goal fa ribattere il rigore col rischio di sbagliarlo nuovamente.

Il sistema è in tilt


----------



## folletto (3 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma sto step on foot funziona solo a comodo?


Tutto funziona a comodo, anche vista, diottrie e occhiali in sala VAR, se al posto di Dumfries ci fosse stato Rebic non ci sarebbe stata on field review. Il VAR in Itaglia è diventato il mezzo per ladrare……incredibile…….o meglio, prevedibile. 
W l’Itaglia


----------



## meteoras1982 (3 Aprile 2022)

Vlahovic madonna che cesso, non azzecca una cosa stasera.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sto morendo dal ridere, Irrati sta favorendo la Juve mentre il Var l'Inter
> 
> Irrati dà l'angolo, il VAR lo richiama per il rigore;
> Irrati gli passa davanti De Ligt e fa finta di niente;
> ...



Ora darà un rigore alla Juve è tutto si sistemerà.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ieri per il Torino, ma il metro di giustizia sui rigori è veramente incoerente
> 
> Sopra Napoli Atalanta, sotto Salernitana Torino.. palesemente due decisioni completamente diverse. Su questo che dovrebbe essere chiaro come il fuorigioco e deciso in modo coerente sempre dal VAR...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2024


Tutto a caso, questo si, quello no...

Praticamente decidono loro chi vince e chi perde (o più probabilmente è già deciso da prima)


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

quota 1,10 tuffo in area over 0.5 di cuadrado e dybala


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Aprile 2022)

Era matematico ragazzi, sono sempre tutti contro di noi. Si aiutano a vicenda piuttosto di darci una mano


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

bastoni sotto stupefacenti...secondo me a coverciano gira roba strana, speriamo Tonali non sia tornato così pure


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

ragazzi è rigore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

C'è voglia di compensazione


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

dal primo replay sembrava dentro quando iniziava la spinta


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Vabbè ma questi sono proprio ritardati


----------



## meteoras1982 (3 Aprile 2022)

Vlahovic che m.... stasera non ne azzecca una, dorme.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Scandaloso comunque se l’Inter esce da qui con 3 punti


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

oggi sta giocando bene dybala


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Aprile 2022)

Vlahovic un pò addormentato oggi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Aprile 2022)

Peggior risultato per noi. L Inter avrà fatto 2 azioni e vince. Oggi gira veramente male. Anche il Napoli vince con due mezze azioni


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

lautaro fantasma...


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Aprile 2022)

Giuro che sono combattuto tra augurarmi un gol della fogna torinese per ragioni di classifica e un gol dell'Indah per vedere una sconfitta della fogna.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

2 goal live juve quota 2,6

ALL IN


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Aprile 2022)

Comunque sono 8 partite dure, non sarà facile in ogni caso. Certo se le altre perdono punti aiuta


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Giuro che sono combattuto tra augurarmi un gol della fogna torinese per ragioni di classifica e un gol dell'Indah per vedere una sconfitta della fogna.


Ti capisco ahah


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Comunque sono 8 partite dure, non sarà facile in ogni caso. Certo se le altre perdono punti aiuta


Toglietevi dalla testa che noi le vinceremo tutte. Al milan servono punti in queste due giornate e se questa partita finisce così, la prima ce la siamo giocata. Se il distacco domenica prossima sarà ancora questo, lo scudetto non lo vincerà il Milan al 100%.


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Aprile 2022)

Errore alla Brahim ...


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

un attaccante forte sa usare due piedi, da lì uno forte segna non tira fuori


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Aprile 2022)

se la sfangano tornano favoritissimi ste melme...


----------



## folletto (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma quindi come funziona? Chi ha più debiti tra ladri e melme viene favorito dalla mafia?


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma quanto sono somari?


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

pazzesco scatto di cuadrado

bastoni direttamente all'antidoping dopo la gara


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Aprile 2022)

Bastoni in stato confusionale


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Aprile 2022)

non segnano nemmeno se giocano fino a mezzanotte. era partita da 0-0


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

darmian rischia il rigore


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Comunque veramente scandaloso. L’inter non ha fatto un tiro in porta.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Entra De Sciglio e segna


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Aprile 2022)

Oggi giornata disastrosa per noi, questa proprio non ci voleva


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Incredibile


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

de sciglio come a roma, allegri sceglie il top player


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Vabbè ma sono ingiocabili per il culo.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Che sedere


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

noooo palo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

No no attenzione, qui c'è l'elemento paranormale.
Oggi deve girare così per volere divino.


----------



## folletto (3 Aprile 2022)

Che chiappe le melme, secondo scudetto consecutivo


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

una sgroppata proprio come arthur e locatelli uh, sembrava Vieira a confronto


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma l'unica volta che deve segnare sto Vlahovic non segna?


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Aprile 2022)

finita dai...


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

faccia cattiva del turco


----------



## folletto (3 Aprile 2022)

Lacrimone prova a non vincerla


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2022)

Hanno fatto un tiro…


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Aprile 2022)

il turco è proprio scarsissimo


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

dai bisogna crederci al pari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

Vista la giornata nerissima, a questo punto temo anche il Bologna.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Aprile 2022)

Finora partitona della Juve e loro stanno vincendo per caso.
Come ho sempre detto meglio così, la Juve di stasera le avrebbe vinte tutte. È un’altra Juve.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2022)

Se non la pareggiano divento viola


----------



## JoKeR (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vista la giornata nerissima, a questo punto temo anche il Bologna.


Io sarò allo stadio già tremo.
Però se la Juve avesse vinto le avrebbe vinte tutte e non avrei retto una loro eventuale - difficile - rimonta.


----------



## Riccardo88 (3 Aprile 2022)

Dai che la pareggiano. Menomale che ci siamo liberati del kebabbaro.


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vista la giornata nerissima, a questo punto temo anche il Bologna.


ovvio...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2022)

L’Inter vincerà immeritatamente, come sempre.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2022)

Oggi male male ragazzi


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Aprile 2022)

partita rubata allucinante


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Aprile 2022)

Ho già capito che domani non si vincerà nemmeno, il Bologna giocherà al 100000000000000% x Mihajlovic

Ci gira male da più di 10 anni e fanno di tutto x tenerci lontano


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

L’Inter ha più sedere che anima. Uno scandalo di squadra


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Figurati se il Messi dei poveri poteva mai rendersi utile...


----------



## JoKeR (3 Aprile 2022)

Partita scandalosa dell’Inter.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2022)

Sto Dybala pare un cartone animato con sti capelli


----------



## Tobi (3 Aprile 2022)

Il nostro dovere è vincerle tutte solo cosi non dovremo preoccuparci di nessuno


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

che delusione i gobbi, perdere in casa contro uesti dopo dieci anni


----------



## folletto (3 Aprile 2022)

Partita orrenda e risultati orrendi oggi per noi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

Da gobbi e Atalanta noi rossoneri non possiamo MAI aspettarci niente di buono.


----------



## Tobi (3 Aprile 2022)

Vediamo se Limone parla di dominio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

Qui il vecchio sistema avrebbe dato rigore nel 99,99999999% dei casi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2022)

De Ligt  .


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Guarda come si tuffano sti gobbi...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2022)

L’Inter comunque l’ho vista male. Però sono 3 punti importanti.


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2022)

Che schifo di giornata.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma come si fa a vincere senza giocare?
Sono allibito.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

il var ormai chiuso


----------



## Milanoide (3 Aprile 2022)

Sculata


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a vincere senza giocare?
> Sono allibito.



Davvero


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

Complimenti all'Atalanta e alla Juventus. Manca solo domani il Bologna a sembrare il Barcellona e poi ci siamo.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

vlahovic si fa stuprare dagli interisti

nelle ultime due azioni trattato come un esordiente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’Inter comunque l’ho vista male. Però sono 3 punti importanti.



L'inter doveva raccogliere meritatamente 0 punti tra Juve e Torino, ne ha presi 4, secondo me è un disastro.


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma il circo dei tuffi nell'ultimo minuto?


----------



## UDG (3 Aprile 2022)

Se avesse vinto la Juventus, lo scudo sarebbe stato loro al 100%, secondo me meglio così


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Aprile 2022)

Altro arbitraggio indecente.
Piuttosto che favorire noi favoriscono o l'Inter o la Juventus a fasi alterne

SCHIFO


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Praticamente Napoli e Inter vincono per inerzia. 
O per sistema ?


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2022)

vinto l'inter, vinto il napoli, abbiamo un solo risultato da fare. 

peccato perchè era una giornata in cui potenzialmente potevano perdere punti.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Ormai è chiaro che vogliono tener vivo il discorso scudetto dai.
Vittorie di Napoli e Inter eloquenti. 
Ci sarà da soffrire.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2022)

Mi sembrava di vedere Liverpool-Inter.


----------



## malos (3 Aprile 2022)

Che squadracce. E hanno il coraggio gli espertoni di affermare che noi siamo quelli scarsi. Sapevo che in un modo o nell'altro non ce lo facevano vincere.


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Aprile 2022)

L'Inter non la vedo bene. Se avesse vinto la Juve sarebbe stato peggio. Il pareggio sarebbe stato l'ideale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2022)

Questi sfortunati mi manderanno al manicomio


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma noi una vittoria così brutta e rubata l'abbiamo mai fatta in uno scontro diretto?
E ma loro sono gli ingiocabili. 
A ma pare sono i nuovi ladri.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava di vedere Liverpool-Inter.


Ho avuto la stessa sensazione e volevo scriverlo. Secondo me non sono comunque in ripresa. È stato tutto casuale.


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Aprile 2022)

Ora vediamo di che pasta siamo fatti. Se domani non vinciamo non parliamo più di scudetto


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

raramente ho visto chiellini così inascoltato da un arbitro...


----------



## LukeLike (3 Aprile 2022)

E anche oggi Dusan Nazario da Lima Vlahovic incide in un match importante domani.


----------



## Rickrossonero (3 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’Inter comunque l’ho vista male. Però sono 3 punti importanti.


Speriamo che questa vittoria non abbia lo stesso effetto della nostra nel derby di febbraio.Comunque non sanno neanche loro come l'hanno vinta,allegri sul piano tattico ha surclassato inzaghi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Aprile 2022)

l inda imbarazzante ma non ha rubato nulla è la juve che ha regalato


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Aprile 2022)

Prestazione fenomenale del super acquisto di gennaio. Tiene in apprensione da solo la difesa dell'Inter e segna una doppietta che ribalta il risultato. 85 milioni ben spesi. Fuoriclasse.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Aprile 2022)

alla fine come immaginavo era uno 0-0 nervoso, sbloccato grazie al VAR.
Pazzesco Mazzoleni, ma le decisioni di campo? VERGOGNA.


----------



## R41D3N (3 Aprile 2022)

Qui lo dico e qui lo nego, l'Inter con questa assurda vittoria si rilancia clamorosamente per la vittoria finale. Era ed è ancora più chiaro che non ce lo faranno mai vincere. Impossibile pensare di fare filotto di vittorie nelle ultime otto, non succederà. Oggi giornata pessima per noi, era forse l'unica nel calendario dove si poteva sperare di guadagnare punti su tutte le inseguitrici. È andata, speriamo di vincere domani


----------



## David Drills (3 Aprile 2022)

Giroud 2, Vlahovic 0


----------



## RickyB83 (3 Aprile 2022)

Che tenerezza vlahovic e de ligt che hanno cercato il rigore alla fine..


----------



## Marco T. (3 Aprile 2022)

Il rigore e giusto però dai. Sono stati fortunati, hanno fatto ****** però vincono una gara fondamentale come il napoli


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Aprile 2022)

stasera sto sotto un treno. il risultato di domani quasi non fa differenza ormai


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

non ho capito una cosa, se avevate più paura dei gobbi rispetto ai cugini perchè male oggi ?
pensate che comunque la juve le vinca tutte lo stesso ora ?

secondo me non è detto che l'inter si rilanci, non ha giocato bene oggi tranne i difensori


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma poi la pegior cosa è quel cane del turco che regala 3 punti importantissimi

E' un incubo senza fine


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ho capito una cosa, se avevate più paura dei gobbi rispetto ai cugini perchè male oggi ?
> pensate che comunque la juve le vinca tutte lo stesso ora ?


macchè, io ti avrei detto inter anche in caso di pari, speravo vincesse la juve che ormai per me era quasi fuori già prima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma poi la pegior cosa è quel cane del turco che regala 3 punti importantissimi



... dopo aver cannato indegnamente il primo rigore.

Una beffa dopo l'altra.


----------



## malos (3 Aprile 2022)

Mai una gioia.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> macchè, io ti avrei detto inter anche in caso di pari, speravo vincesse la juve che ormai per me era quasi fuori già prima


io leggevo timore della rimonta bianconera e l'inter ormai affossata, si parlava di terzo posto addirittura oggi a mediaset e licenziare inzaghi...

se vinciamo andiamo in doppia cifra sulla juve

il napoli nelle prossime due non ha un buon calendario, vediamo l'inter che farà


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2022)

Comunque stendiamo un velo pietoso su chi ritenesse la Juve in corsa per il campionato.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2022)

Vlahovic penoso ..Skriniar lo faceva rimalzare ovunque.
Morata un asino.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Che tenerezza vlahovic e de ligt che hanno cercato il rigore alla fine..


Hanno fatto bene


----------



## Stylox10 (3 Aprile 2022)

Quanto è odioso Skrinar che va sempre dritto sull’uomo senza cercare MAI la palla…. e MAI che gli fischiassero un fallo contro… nemmeno con i gobbi pazzesco


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma noi una vittoria così brutta e rubata l'abbiamo mai fatta in uno scontro diretto?
> E ma loro sono gli ingiocabili.
> A ma pare sono i nuovi ladri.


Bastoni, Skriniar e Brozovic possono fare quello che vogliono...in tutto e per tutto i nuovi Chiellini,Bonucci e Pjanic.
Fanno schifo, molto e li odio a morte.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io leggevo timore della rimonta bianconera e l'inter ormai affossata, si parlava di terzo posto addirittura oggi a mediaset e licenziare inzaghi...
> 
> se vinciamo andiamo in doppia cifra sulla juve
> 
> il calendario nelle prossime due non ha un buon calendario, vediamo l'inter che farà


l'inter giocherà anche male ma avrebbe perso il ruolo di favorita solo in caso di sconfitta oggi. i media hanno calcato la mano per togliere pressione all'inter, marotta sta giocando tutte le sue carte a cominciare dagli arbitri. c'è voglia di seconda stella e faranno di tutto per fargliela vincere, fidati


----------



## UDG (3 Aprile 2022)

Se avesse vinto la Juventus, lo scudo sarebbe stato loro al 100%, secondo me meglio così


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vlahovic penoso ..Skriniar lo faceva rimalzare ovunque.
> *Morata un asino.*


uno dei feticci di allegri...solo lui poteva fermare la cessione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se avesse vinto la Juventus, lo scudo sarebbe stato loro al 100%, secondo me meglio così



Sotto sotto ammetto che anch'io temevo di più i gobbi che l'Inter.

Ma calendari alla mano ora quando perderanno punti i cuginastri? Perché noi alcuni ne perderemo per strada, questo purtroppo è molto probabile.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bastoni, Skriniar e Brozovic possono fare quello che vogliono...in tutto e per tutto i nuovi Chiellini,Bonucci e Pjanic.
> Fanno schifo, molto e li odio a morte.


Siamo in due..
Ormai l'inter bara a tutti i livelli. 
Indebitati, tamponati.


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Quanto è odioso Skrinar che va sempre dritto sull’uomo senza cercare MAI la palla…. e MAI che gli fischiassero un fallo contro… nemmeno con i gobbi pazzesco


perchè gli altri pure ?
d'ambrosio sempre con le mani addosso


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Aprile 2022)

Vlahovic lontano da Firenze è un flop. Ma si sapeva, quando lo dicevo venivo linciato


----------



## UDG (3 Aprile 2022)

L'importante è vincere domani così da tornare a +6 e avere un po' di vantaggio. E poi se vogliamo lo scudo dobbiamo meritarlo, non si può sperare nei passi falsi degli altri


----------



## David Drills (3 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Vlahovic lontano da Firenze è un flop. Ma si sapeva, quando lo dicevo venivo linciato


Sicuramente per ora non vale quei soldi, dovrebbe fare 1 gol a partita nei big match per valerli.


----------



## David Drills (3 Aprile 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> L'importante è vincere domani così da tornare a +6 e avere un po' di vantaggio. E poi se vogliamo lo scudo dobbiamo meritarlo, non si può sperare nei passi falsi degli altri


Beh insomma, ho perso il conto di quanti punti hanno rubato a noi ed hanno regalato all'Inter


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

E dire che temevo una brutta partita per colpa della juve e invece la juve gioca e l'inter vince. 
Discorso tattico simile col Napoli .

Direi la concorrenza ha attivato la modalità ottimizzazione.


----------



## UDG (3 Aprile 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, ho perso il conto di quanti punti hanno rubato a noi ed hanno regalato all'Inter


Allora glie ne devono regalare 7 da qui alla fine se domani si vince


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Spiaze dirà che hanno giocato bene , caxxaro come è.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Vlahovic lontano da Firenze è un flop. Ma si sapeva, quando lo dicevo venivo linciato


Mi sa che siamo di fronte ad un Piatek 2.0


----------



## davidedl (3 Aprile 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma poi la pegior cosa è quel cane del turco che regala 3 punti importantissimi
> 
> E' un incubo senza fine


Ma ragazzi, ma che cosa scrivete? Cosa ha regalato quel cesso? Ha fatto una partita da schifo. Ha fatto gol solo perché gli hanno fatto tirare 2 volte il rigore. Da 4,5 in pagella. Ma vi rendete conto che lo scudetto è stato assegnato all'Inter da un pezzo? Ma vi sembra normale quello che è successo stasera e tutte le altre 30 partite? Non abbiamo alcuna speranza perché lo scudetto è già dell'Inter


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi, ma che cosa scrivete? Cosa ha regalato quel cesso? Ha fatto una partita da schifo. Ha fatto gol solo perché gli hanno fatto tirare 2 volte il rigore. Da 4,5 in pagella. Ma vi rendete conto che lo scudetto è stato assegnato all'Inter da un pezzo? Ma vi sembra normale quello che è successo stasera e tutte le altre 30 partite? Non abbiamo alcuna speranza perché lo scudetto è già dell'Inter


Una federazione normale l'inter non la avrebbe fatta iscrivere al campionato.
Stanno giocando con una proprietà fallita che va avanti a bond.
Gioco d'azzardo più che gioco del calcio.

Ma Gravina ha altro da fare...


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Ma oggi in sala var non hanno detto palla palla gioca???
Ah no?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

Occhio che quello di bastoni era pure rigore. 
Era in area .
Appena visto su dazn.
Vergogna!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Franz64 (3 Aprile 2022)

Sarebbe stato meglio un pareggio, ma....l'inter ha fatto schifo ed ha vinto casualmente, non la temo per nulla, perderà punti. 
La rube non è più un pericolo per lo scudo.
Serata positiva tutto sommato


----------



## davidedl (3 Aprile 2022)

Io credo come la maggior parte di tutti sono sempre stato fermamente antijuventino, forse sono più anti juventino che milanista. Ma stasera, dopo l'ennesimo furto interista alla luce del sole, ho tifato Juve per la prima volta nella mia vita. Avrei goduto fosse finita 7-1 nel secondo tempo. Perché quando vedo che c'è malafede mi viene lo schifo, è uno spettacolo vergognoso questo campionato. Tutto procede in un'unica direzione e non c'è niente che possa fermare questa cosa.


----------



## davidedl (3 Aprile 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato meglio un pareggio, ma....l'inter ha fatto schifo ed ha vinto casualmente, non la temo per nulla, perderà punti.
> La rube non è più un pericolo per lo scudo.
> Serata positiva tutto sommato


Sei una persona pulita e sei in buona fede. Però se non ti sei accorto che questo campionato è bello che finito......l'Inter non perderà nessun punto perché, a parte che ha un calendario ridicolo, ma comunque avrà sempre le spalle coperte....giocherà serena perché dove non arriverà, arriveranno gli altri. Noi dovremmo vincerle tutte con un quadro arbitrale ampiamente contrario alla nostra squadra ed abbiamo un calendario massacrante. Non ho capito come abbiano fatto a monopolizzare il 90% della classe arbitrale


----------



## El picinin (3 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sotto sotto ammetto che anch'io temevo di più i gobbi che l'Inter.
> 
> Ma calendari alla mano ora quando perderanno punti i cuginastri? Perché noi alcuni ne perderemo per strada, questo purtroppo è molto probabile.


 perderemo punti noi,ma anche L Inter, ed il Napoli.


----------



## Kayl (3 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Occhio che quello di bastoni era pure rigore.
> Era in area .
> Appena visto su dazn.
> Vergogna!!!


vero, i piedi di entrambi sono appena dentro l'area.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Aprile 2022)

davidedl ha scritto:


> Sei una persona pulita e sei in buona fede. Però se non ti sei accorto che questo campionato è bello che finito......l'Inter non perderà nessun punto perché, a parte che ha un calendario ridicolo, ma comunque avrà sempre le spalle coperte....giocherà serena perché dove non arriverà, arriveranno gli altri. Noi dovremmo vincerle tutte con un quadro arbitrale ampiamente contrario alla nostra squadra ed abbiamo un calendario massacrante. Non ho capito come abbiano fatto a monopolizzare il 90% della classe arbitrale


Esatto. Rigore non dato al Toro + quello assurdo di stasera, fanno più di in indizio. Che ladri Dio santo


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Aprile 2022)

Regalano sempre rigori e falli alla Juventus oggi GUARDACASO nulla zero


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2022)

Juve imbarazzante
Incredibile come questi scappati di casa si stian giocando la CL


----------



## koti (4 Aprile 2022)

"Il mostro" Vlahovic contro i difensori della parte sinistra della classifica non struscia palla (giusto contro Gabbia).


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io sarò allo stadio già tremo.
> Però se la Juve avesse vinto le avrebbe vinte tutte e non avrei retto una loro eventuale - difficile - rimonta.


occhio perchè non so se per noi è un risultato così brutto... lo vedremo tra 8 partite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sotto sotto ammetto che anch'io temevo di più i gobbi che l'Inter.
> 
> Ma calendari alla mano ora quando perderanno punti i cuginastri? Perché noi alcuni ne perderemo per strada, questo purtroppo è molto probabile.


ne perderanno ancora tranquillo, fanno schifo.


----------



## darden (4 Aprile 2022)

Commento a freddo: la Juve pare essersi ripresa nelle occasioni create,la Juve arriverà a 77-79 punti con CL, il sistema sta spingendo l'Inter, l'Inter è cotta fisicamente dovranno fargli tanti favori per fargliele vincere tutte

Lo scudetto se lo giocano Napoli e Inter, a noi peseranno i punti rubati alla fine


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2022)

Partita dominata dalla Juve in lungo e in largo. Forse l'unica della stagione nella quale i gobbi abbiano dominato dal primo all'ultimo minuto creando una marea di occasioni da rete (27 tiri in porta la Juve di Allegri penso non li abbia mai fatti).

L'Inda l'ho vista davvero alle corde, spompata. Alcuni come Barella Lautaro Perisic Brozovic Dzeko fanno fatica a stare in piedi.

Una vittoria immeritata, assolutamente.

Personalmente speravo in un pareggio ma se una delle due doveva vincere speravo nell'Inda. Ora i gobbi sono definitivamente fuori dalla corsa, un avversario in meno.
Poi vedremo come andranno le prossime partite. Certo i "guerci" hanno un calendario facile sulla carta, ma se giocano come ieri punti ne perderanno ancora secondo me.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E dire che temevo una brutta partita per colpa della juve e invece la juve gioca e l'inter vince.
> Discorso tattico simile col Napoli .
> 
> Direi la concorrenza ha attivato la modalità ottimizzazione.


Stiamo vedendo una marea di 1-0 quest'anno (anche nostri a dire il vero).

Per me se vogliamo cercare i problemi del calcio italiano questo è uno dei sintomi principali, perchè quando andiamo in Europa ci fanno neri giocando con la mentalità del corto muso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Aprile 2022)

Partita fotocopia di Atalanta Napoli, l'Inter le ha prese tutta partita e ha vinto senza fare un tiro in porta. Molto meglio non abbiano vinto i gobbi che erano lanciatissimi, questa Inter dovrà sudarsi ogni punticino perchè tra le prime linee Handanovic, Barella, Lautaro e Dzeko sono impresentabilie e in panca hanno una mediocrità paurosa.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Stiamo vedendo una marea di 1-0 quest'anno (anche nostri a dire il vero).
> 
> Per me se vogliamo cercare i problemi del calcio italiano questo è uno dei sintomi principali, perchè quando andiamo in Europa ci fanno neri giocando con la mentalità del corto muso.


La differenza è che gli 1-0 nostri derivano da occasioni divorate, non da scelta tattica allegriana, non so se sia meglio o peggio onestamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> La differenza è che gli 1-0 nostri derivano da occasioni divorate, non da scelta tattica allegriana, non so se sia meglio o peggio onestamente.


Sono tutti simili, perchè in campo ci sono due squadre attente a fare un goal e basta.

Noi è vero che attacchiamo sempre, siamo una delle poche, ma le nostre avversarie stanno sempre rintanate in difesa pure se perdono 1-0.

Le squadre sono pensate e costruite per difendersi. Gli allenatori sono attenti solo alla fase difensiva. Questo è il primo enorme problema del calcio italiano, che non abbiamo voluto/saputo evolverci negli ultimi 15 anni.

Una mentalità che poi tocca anche i giocatori, tra furbizie, perdite di tempo, rigorini eccetera.

Poi andiamo in Europa a giocare in questo modo e ce le suonano.


----------



## danjr (4 Aprile 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Prestazione fenomenale del super acquisto di gennaio. Tiene in apprensione da solo la difesa dell'Inter e segna una doppietta che ribalta il risultato. 85 milioni ben spesi. Fuoriclasse.


Sta studiando da novello immobile


----------



## danjr (4 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sotto sotto ammetto che anch'io temevo di più i gobbi che l'Inter.
> 
> Ma calendari alla mano ora quando perderanno punti i cuginastri? Perché noi alcuni ne perderemo per strada, questo purtroppo è molto probabile.


Verona, Roma e Udinese possono rubare punti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Aprile 2022)

Questi hanno vinto senza fare un tiro in porta e subendo 22 tiri. pazzesco. Ieri giornata pessima con la vittoria di Inter e Napoli


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Aprile 2022)

giornata tragica. Questi non hanno più una partita decente da affrontare da qui a fine campionato. Si fa proibitiva


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> giornata tragica. Questi non hanno più una partita decente da affrontare da qui a fine campionato. Si fa proibitiva


Invece li ho visti male. Perderanno altri punti per strada.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Invece li ho visti male. Perderanno altri punti per strada.


a maggior ragione. Giocando da schifo hanno battutto la miglior juve di stagione in casa loro. Col calendario che gli resta con chi li perdono sti punti?


----------



## Igniorante (4 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> a maggior ragione. Giocando da schifo hanno battutto la miglior juve di stagione in casa loro. Col calendario che gli resta con chi li perdono sti punti?



Concordo, però effettivamente hanno giocato da cani.
In larga parte la Juve è stata artefice della propria sconfitta perché non l'ha buttata dentro, spero altre squadre siano più cattive di loro.
Anche se è inutile fare affidamento sul servo Mou.


----------



## El picinin (4 Aprile 2022)

Ripeto l Inter punti ne perderà,occhio al Napoli mi sembra più insidioso


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Aprile 2022)

L'Inperd non vincerà il campionato. Sono scarsi e giocano da cani. E' impossibile anche con gli aiutini. Terranno aperto questo campionato finché possono per poi stramazzare al suolo come cani morti


----------



## LukeLike (4 Aprile 2022)

Ripropongo anche qui questa splendida prova attoriale


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Aprile 2022)

Sconfitta che fa male soprattutto perché arrivata dopo quella che pare sia stata la migliore prestazione della stagione. L'Inter la porta a casa di corto muso non costruendo niente e stando tutta arroccata... Allegri riparta da ieri sera.
Per il resto, stagione mediocre e di transizione, prendiamoci il quarto posto e via.


----------



## mil77 (4 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Verona, Roma e Udinese possono rubare punti


Se il Cagliari non è ancora salvo alla penultima c'è Cagliari Inter


----------

